# Alarma con luz



## Mauro Barbosa (May 4, 2006)

Hola gente.
Estube estudiando el funcionamiento del 555 y me surgiò una duda.
Quiero armar una alarma activada por la ausencia de luz y para eso pienso usar un 555 activado por una fotorresistencia. El problema surge cuando quiero que la alarma siga sonando de forma continua por mucho tiempo (si no no tiene mucho sentido). Quería saber si puedo armar la configuración básica de monoestable del 555 con una resistencia de 1M y un capacitor de 1000uF (con estos dos componentes llego a 20 minutos ¿no?).
Gracias.


----------



## roberto moreno (May 5, 2006)

Yo recuerdo que el 555 tiene ciertos límites y esos valores que deseas usar son muy grandes, yo te recomiendo microcontrolador o poner en cascada de alguna forma los multivibradores para lograr el tiempo que deseas, incluso existen divisores de frecuencia que podrían ayudarte, es decir contadores de por ejemplo 8 bits (2^8=256)que a la entrada de reloj tengan pulsos muy largos por ejemplo 10 segundos,entonces tendrías  256*10=2560seg=42 minutos


----------



## cuervokbza (May 5, 2006)

yo creo que no habria problema con el capacitor y la resistencia.....yo hice un monoestable con dos capacitores de 470 uF en paralelo (940 uF aprox.) y andaba barbaro!!!
espero que esto te ayude en algo...
AAAA......otra cosa Mauro....solo por curiosidad...¿para que quieres hacer durar tanto la alarma?


----------



## Mauro Barbosa (May 8, 2006)

hola gente
muchas gracias por contestar
tienen razón 20 minutos es demasiado.  Les cuento que esto de la alarma no es para mí. Un amigo me pidión si podía hacerle algo de ese estilo; creo que su intención es conectar una simple cirena la cual se mantenga sonando el tiempo programado en el 555. Y bueno, por eso estaba averiguando si se podía. Viendo lo que me dicen creo que quizas con un flip flop a la salida del 555 puedo dejar activada la alarma el tiempo que sea.
gracias, saludos


----------



## pablo4225 (May 9, 2006)

Hola como te va. Yo creo que en vez de utilizar capacitores y resistencias de valores enormes, deberías utilizar un flipflop, el cual mantiene un estado hasta que se produzca un reset. De esa forma la alarma podria sonar indefinidamente.


----------

